# Warum soviel masked?

## ConiKost

Hallo!

hat jemand ne Idee, wieso auf einmal so viele Pakete masked sind ?

Z.b wolte ich emerge -gcc machen. 

Ich nutze die stabile arch! Also x86 NICHT ~x86.

Sicher mir ist klar, dass man es demaskieren kann, aber woran liegst, dass auch auf stable Pakete maskiert sind ?

```

livecd portage # emerge -avpt gcc

>>> --pretend disables --ask... removing --ask from options.

These are the packages that I would merge, in reverse order:

Calculating dependencies \

!!! All ebuilds that could satisfy "app-admin/eselect-compiler" have been masked.

!!! One of the following masked packages is required to complete your request:

- app-admin/eselect-compiler-2.0.0_beta5 (masked by: ~x86 keyword)

# Jeremy Huddleston <eradicator@gentoo.org> (24 Sep 2005)

# Still in development

- app-admin/eselect-compiler-2.0.0_rc1-r1 (masked by: ~x86 keyword)

For more information, see MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge man page or

refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

(dependency required by "sys-devel/gcc-3.4.4-r1" [ebuild])

```

----------

## nic0000

 *ConiKost wrote:*   

> Hallo!
> 
> hat jemand ne Idee, wieso auf einmal so viele Pakete masked sind ?
> 
> 

 

Keine Ahnung was du jetzt meinst.  :Shocked: 

```

prometheus ~ #  emerge -avpt gcc

>>> --pretend disables --ask... removing --ask from options.

These are the packages that I would merge, in reverse order:

Calculating dependencies ...done!

[ebuild   R   ] sys-devel/gcc-3.4.4-r1  (-altivec) -bootstrap -boundschecking -build +fortran -gcj -gtk -hardened -ip28 -mudflap (-multilib) -multislot (-n32) (-n64) +nls -nocxx -nopie -nossp -objc -objc-gc -vanilla 0 kB

Total size of downloads: 0 kB

```

```

prometheus ~ # emerge info|grep ACC

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

```

Ich nehme an du hast vorher Portage gesynct?

----------

## ConiKost

Hi!

Ja, natürlich!

Mit GCC meine ich nur ein beispiel. Ich kann GCC nicht mehr emerge ohne ein Maskiertes Paket freizugeben. Es gibt auch diverse andere Pakete.Last edited by ConiKost on Tue Dec 20, 2005 8:38 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## nic0000

 *ConiKost wrote:*   

> Hi!
> 
> Ja, natürlich!

 

Tschuldigung, bin wohl noch zu verschlafen  :Sad: 

 *ConiKost wrote:*   

> Mit GCC meine ich nur ein beispiel. Ich kann GCC nicht mehr emerge ohne ein Maskiertes Paket freizugeben. Es gibt auch diverse andere Pakete.

 

Zeig mal die anderen Packete. Ich habe zwar auf meinem Test System zwar eine menge Kram "unmasked" aber ich bin da sehr konservativ und mache das sehr restriktiv. Dein gcc Phänomen habe ich nicht gemerkt, es wollte auch auf die anderen Maschinen von alleine drauf.

```
prometheus ~ # cat /etc/portage/package.*

app-emulation/qemu-softmmu ~x86

app-emulation/qemu-user ~x86

app-emulation/qemu ~x86

=app-office/openoffice-2.0.0 ~x86

=dev-java/java-config-1.2.11-r1 ~x86

=app-admin/testdisk-5.7 ~x86

=sys-fs/progsreiserfs-0.3.1_rc8 ~x86

=media-sound/ardour-0.99 ~x86

=app-portage/kuroo-0.70.1 ~x86

=games-strategy/warzone2100-0.2.2 ~x86

=games-engines/stratagus-2.1 ~x86

=games-strategy/glest-1.2.1.2 ~x86

=x11-themes/gtk-engines-qt-0.6-r2 ~x86

=kde-misc/kxdocker-0.39 ~x86

=kde-misc/kxdocker-resources-0.14 ~x86

=app-office/openoffice-2.0.0

=dev-java/java-config-1.2.11-r1

x11-base/xorg-x11 dlloader

app-emulation/qemu-softmmu kqemu

=app-office/openoffice-2.0.0 -eds

=app-admin/testdisk-5.7 reiserfs

app-misc/freemind jikes

net-misc/openvpn examples

```

----------

## ConiKost

Ok, KDE z.b:

Ich meine, was will der mit xorg 7.0 ??

Ich nutze ja nur stable  :Sad: 

Gestern ging noch GCC!! Den da hatte ich es normal emerged !

```

livecd portage # emerge -avpt kde

>>> --pretend disables --ask... removing --ask from options.

These are the packages that I would merge, in reverse order:

Calculating dependencies |

!!! All ebuilds that could satisfy "x11-proto/xextproto" have been masked.

!!! One of the following masked packages is required to complete your request:

- x11-proto/xextproto-7.0.2 (masked by: package.mask, ~x86 keyword)

# Donnie Berkholz <spyderous@gentoo.org> (07 Aug 2005)

# Modularized X, upstream release candidates

- x11-proto/xextproto-7.0.1 (masked by: package.mask, ~x86 keyword)

For more information, see MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge man page or

refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

(dependency required by "x11-libs/qt-3.3.4-r8" [ebuild])

livecd portage #

```

----------

## nic0000

 *ConiKost wrote:*   

> Ok, KDE z.b:
> 
> Ich meine, was will der mit xorg 7.0 ??
> 
> Ich nutze ja nur stable 

 

OK, KDE ist schlecht weil ich KDE Splittet nutze. 

 xorg 7.0 wollte bei mir noch nicht alleine drauf.

Ich mache mal jetzt einen Sync und dann gucke ich noch mal.

----------

## ConiKost

Sind meine USE Flags schuld ?

```

# Met@box 500

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86" 

CCACHE_SIZE="5G"

CFLAGS="-Os -march=pentium-mmx -mmmx -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i586-pc-linux-gnu"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS} -fvisibility-inlines-hidden"

FEATURES="ccache"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://ftp.tu-clausthal.de/pub/linux/gentoo/ ftp://sunsite.informatik.rwth-aachen.de/pub/Linux/gentoo http://linux.rz.ruhr-uni-bochum.de/download/gentoo-mirror/ ftp://linux.rz.ruhr-uni-bochum.de/gentoo-mirror/ http://ftp.uni-erlangen.de/pub/mirrors/gentoo ftp://ftp.uni-erlangen.de/pub/mirrors/gentoo ftp://ftp.join.uni-muenster.de/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo ftp://ftp.wh2.tu-dresden.de/pub/mirrors/gentoo ftp://ftp.join.uni-muenster.de/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo http://mirrors.sec.informatik.tu-darmstadt.de/gentoo/ http://ftp-stud.fht-esslingen.de/pub/Mirrors/gentoo/ ftp://ftp-stud.fht-esslingen.de/pub/Mirrors/gentoo/ ftp://ftp.gentoo.mesh-solutions.com/gentoo/ http://pandemonium.tiscali.de/pub/gentoo/ ftp://pandemonium.tiscali.de/pub/gentoo/ ftp://ftp.rz.tu-bs.de/pub/mirror/ftp.gentoo.org/gentoo-distfiles/ http://gentoo.intergenia.de"

LINGUAS="de" 

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

#SYNC="rsync://rsync.de.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="-* a52 aac aalib accessibility acl aim alsa apache2 apm audiofile bash-completion berkdb bmp bzip2 caps cdinstall cdparanoia crypt cups dedicated dio directfb doc dts dv dvd encode examples fbcon flac ftp gd gif gpm hal icq imap innodb jabber java javascript jpeg libcaca libg++ libwww lirc mad mikemod mmx mono mng mp3 mpeg msn mysql ncurses nls nocd nptl odbc ogg openal oscar pam pcmcia pdflib perl php png python quicktime readline recode samba sdl slang source spell ssl svg svga symlink szip tcpd tiff truetype unicode usb v4l vcd videos vorbis wifi win32codecs wmf xine xml xml2 xpm xvid yahoo zlib"

```

----------

## nic0000

 *ConiKost wrote:*   

> Sind meine USE Flags schuld ?
> 
> ```
> 
> # Met@box 500
> ...

 

Bis auf dieses "-*"  in der USE fällt mir nichts auf. Mach aber nähstes mal lieber ein

```
emerge info
```

Ich bin immer noch am syncen. Das dauert mit ISDN echt ewig

----------

## ConiKost

Also -* mache ich absichtlich, da ich nicht alle Standard Use Flags will, aber ne Übersicht in der Make.conf  :Smile: 

Ich kapiers nicht, auf jeden Fall schon mal Danke!

----------

## Finswimmer

Hi!

Das mit xorg-7 habe ich auch schon bemerkt...Mein PC braucht diverse Pakete von xorg7...Aber nur für die libs etc.

Und das obwohl ich xorg-6.8 drauf habe.

Ich wollte zwischendurch zwar 7 installieren klappt aber nicht, daher wieder auf 6.8 zurück.

Und nun will er diese Pakete haben:

```

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libXi-0.99.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-proto/fixesproto-3.0.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libXfixes-3.0.1.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libXcursor-1.1.5.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libXt-0.99.3)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libSM-0.99.3)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libICE-0.99.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-proto/randrproto-1.1.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-proto/renderproto-0.9.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libXrender-0.9.0.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libXrandr-1.1.0.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libXext-0.99.3)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/xtrans-0.99.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-proto/xcmiscproto-1.1.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libXdmcp-0.99.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-proto/bigreqsproto-1.0.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libXau-0.99.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-proto/inputproto-1.3.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-proto/xf86bigfontproto-1.1.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libX11-0.99.4)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-proto/kbproto-1.0.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-proto/xproto-7.0.3)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-misc/util-macros-1.0.0)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-proto/xextproto-7.0.1)

```

Liegt denke ich daran, dass da schon so ein Durcheinander gemacht wurde, zwischen split xorg und monolith.

Weil eigentlich dürfte xorg-6.8 ja NUR mit seinem Ebuild arbeiten, und keine Abhängigkeiten zu 7 aufbauen...

Also mein Tipp, schmeiß es drauf...

Aber vorher musst du evtl dein xorg killen:

Mach mit quickpkg ein PKG und dann geht das alles ganz schnell.

Ich verstehs auch net so 100%ig, aber hauptsache es geht alles  :Wink: 

Tobi

----------

## ConiKost

Und das mit GCC?

Woher kommt das ?

----------

## nic0000

 *ConiKost wrote:*   

> Also -* mache ich absichtlich, da ich nicht alle Standard Use Flags will, aber ne Übersicht in der Make.conf 

 

Habe ich mir fast gedacht  :Wink: 

Also ich finde den Gewinn gering, aber das ist geschmackssache und gehört in einen anderen FlameThread  :Wink:   :Wink: 

 *ConiKost wrote:*   

> Ich kapiers nicht, auf jeden Fall schon mal Danke!

 

Ich auch nicht, deshalb will ich sehen was kaputt ist. Könnte das nächste mal ja auch mich treffen  :Sad: 

Also mein Sync ist jetzt durch und sagt:

```
Calculating world dependencies ...done!

[ebuild     U ] app-cdr/k3b-0.12.8 [0.12.4a] +arts -css -debug -dvdr +encode +ffmpeg +flac +hal +kde +kdeenablefinal +mp3 -musepack -musicbrainz +sndfile -vcd +vorbis -xinerama 7,850 kB

```

Das wars. Würden die anderen Packete unstable, dann würde ich jetzt eine wüste Downgrade Orgie erleben. 

Nimm mal die Mirrors raus und synce mal direkt gegen gentoo.org 

So langsam gehen mir die Ideen raus. Dann must du warten bis die Gnetoo-Götter sich in diesen Thread bequemen ;-(

----------

## ConiKost

Wie isn der direkte Sync on gentoo.org ?

So, ich habe es jetzt hard gemacht  :Smile:  Da ich ha eh bei der installation von Gentoo war ... also nochmal stage1 entpakt und jetzt geht es ... sehr komisch.

Aber ich habe ein Problem.

ich kann gentoo-headers-2.6.11-7.tar.bz2. nicht laden. es wird auf den mirrors nicht gefunden!

----------

## ConiKost

LOL, ich habe den Fehler gefunden mit den masked paketen.

Ich nutze Portage 2.1_pre1 ... sobald ich dieses installiere ist vorbei!

Mit 2.0.xx geht alles wunderbar!

----------

## nic0000

 *ConiKost wrote:*   

> Wie isn der direkte Sync on gentoo.org ?

 

Verstehe deine Frage nicht. Ohne Einträge für Mirrors geht das immer über gentoo.org. Oder was meinst du?

 *ConiKost wrote:*   

> So, ich habe es jetzt hard gemacht  Da ich ha eh bei der installation von Gentoo war ... also nochmal stage1 entpakt und jetzt geht es ... sehr komisch.

 

Naja, das ist eine, in meinen Augen, armselige Lösung. Ich habe noch nie ein System mit Gentoo verloren, das verbietet mir einfach meine Ehre. Ich bin doch nicht von Windows zu Linux gewechselt um wieder Neuinstallationen zu üben. Ist kein Angriff gegen dich, so sehe ich es nun mal.

 *ConiKost wrote:*   

> Aber ich habe ein Problem.
> 
> ich kann gentoo-headers-2.6.11-7.tar.bz2. nicht laden. es wird auf den mirrors nicht gefunden!

 

Was zum Teufel sind gentoo-headers?

----------

## ConiKost

Hi!

Die Gentoo-Headers werden laut dem Script vom Paket linux-headers geladen ?

Ok, dann ist klar wegen Mirror

Naja da ich gerade kein Bock auf Stress habe  :Wink: 

----------

## nic0000

 *ConiKost wrote:*   

> LOL, ich habe den Fehler gefunden mit den masked paketen.
> 
> Ich nutze Portage 2.1_pre1 ... sobald ich dieses installiere ist vorbei!
> 
> Mit 2.0.xx geht alles wunderbar!

 

Du bist ja ein Witzbold!

Herr "meine System ist nuuuuur Stable"  :Wink: 

Naja, jetzt weiss ich wenigstens was ich nicht so schnell upgrade

Dann ist das jetzt wohl auch solved?[/url]

----------

## ConiKost

Aber wtf hat Portage mit den Abhängigkeiten zu tun? In meiner Sicht garnix.

Zudem habe ich auf 2 weiteren Rechnern auch Portage 2.1_pre1 drauf und da gibt es den Fehler NICHT! Deswegen habe ich diesen Fehler ausgeschlossen ... aber sehr komisch das ganze.

----------

## nic0000

 *ConiKost wrote:*   

> Aber wtf hat Portage mit den Abhängigkeiten zu tun? In meiner Sicht garnix.

 

Portage berechnet die doch, wenn es buggy ist dann macht es Fehler. Oder was meinst du jetzt?

 *ConiKost wrote:*   

> Zudem habe ich auf 2 weiteren Rechnern auch Portage 2.1_pre1 drauf und da gibt es den Fehler NICHT! Deswegen habe ich diesen Fehler ausgeschlossen ... aber sehr komisch das ganze.

 

Das macht ja den Charme von Testing-Software aus  :Wink: 

Naja, jetzt währe wohl ein Blick in das Bugzilla von Gentoo.org angesagt ob Probleme diesbezüglich bekannt sind  :Wink: 

Gerade bei Gentoo können sich die Maschinen stark unterscheiden, es kann immer mal vorkommen das ein kleiner Unterschied einem Prog den Rest gibt.

----------

## ConiKost

Nun nur dumm, dass ich die make.conf exakt von denen rüberkopiert habe  :Smile: 

also sehr komisch ... aber naja egal.

----------

## nic0000

 *ConiKost wrote:*   

> Nun nur dumm, dass ich die make.conf exakt von denen rüberkopiert habe 
> 
> also sehr komisch ... aber naja egal.

 

Alles exakt die selben Maschinen? Hardware & make.conf?

----------

## ConiKost

Nun bis auf den RAM unter HDD Größe sind es die selben ...

Aber ich glaube das spielt ja wohl keine Rolle ?

Beispiel gcc:

Portage stable:

```
livecd scripts # emerge -avt gcc

These are the packages that I would merge, in reverse order:

Calculating dependencies ...done!

[ebuild  NS   ] sys-devel/gcc-3.4.4-r1  (-altivec) -bootstrap -boundschecking -build -fortran -gcj -gtk -hardened -ip28 -mudflap (-multilib) -multislot (-n32) (-n64) +nls -nocxx -nopie -nossp -objc -objc-gc -vanilla 0 kB

[ebuild     U ]  sys-devel/gcc-config-1.3.12-r4 [1.3.11-r4] 0 kB

Total size of downloads: 0 kB

Do you want me to merge these packages? [Yes/No]

```

portage 2.1_pre1:

```
livecd scripts # emerge -avt gcc

These are the packages that I would merge, in reverse order:

Calculating dependencies ...done!

[ebuild  NS   ] sys-devel/gcc-3.4.4-r1  USE="-bootstrap -boundschecking -build -fortran -gcj -gtk -hardened -ip28 -mudflap -multislot +nls -nocxx -nopie -nossp -objc -objc-gc -vanilla" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ]  app-admin/eselect-compiler-2.0.0_rc1-r1  114 kB

[ebuild  N    ]   app-admin/eselect-1.0_rc2  USE="+bash-completion +doc" 139 kB

[ebuild  N    ]    dev-python/docutils-0.3.9  USE="-emacs -glep" 675 kB

Total size of downloads: 930 kB

Do you want me to merge these packages? [Yes/No]
```

----------

## NightDragon

Zeig usn doch mal ein lspci aller 3 Systeme.

A ja... ich bin übrigens in der SW-Test-Branche.

Glaub mir. und wenn das System 100% ident ist, hat das noch gar nix zu sagen. Wenn eine SW als "not stable" gekennzeichnet ist, darf man sich nicht wundern wenn sowas rauskommt, egal wie unlogisch es ist das der Fehler auftaucht.

----------

## ConiKost

Und was ist mit dem Fehler "linux-headers" ? 

er Fehler tritt auch mit portage stable auf. Er kann einfach die linux-headers nicht finden, da er versucht die gentoo-source-2.6.11-7.tar.bz2 zu laden. Die sind aber auf keinem Server.

lspci gibt es heute nachmittag.

----------

## NightDragon

Hm... sehr seltsam.

Weil lt. http://packages.gentoo.org/search/?sstring=linux-headers gibt es nur r3 von 2.6.11

----------

## amne

emerge info und deine /etc/portage/* files sagen was?

----------

## ConiKost

HieR:

```

livecd / # emerge -avt linux-headers

These are the packages that I would merge, in reverse order:

Calculating dependencies ...done!

[ebuild     U ] sys-kernel/linux-headers-2.6.11-r3 [2.6.11-r2] 36,239 kB

Total size of downloads: 36,239 kB

Do you want me to merge these packages? [Yes/No]

>>> emerge (1 of 1) sys-kernel/linux-headers-2.6.11-r3 to /

>>> Downloading ftp://ftp.tu-clausthal.de/pub/linux/gentoo/distfiles/gentoo-headers-2.6.11-7.tar.bz2

--11:37:37--  ftp://ftp.tu-clausthal.de/pub/linux/gentoo/distfiles/gentoo-headers-2.6.11-7.tar.bz2

           => `/usr/portage/distfiles/gentoo-headers-2.6.11-7.tar.bz2'

Resolving ftp.tu-clausthal.de... 139.174.2.36

Connecting to ftp.tu-clausthal.de[139.174.2.36]:21... connected.

Logging in as anonymous ... Logged in!

==> SYST ... done.    ==> PWD ... done.

==> TYPE I ... done.  ==> CWD /pub/linux/gentoo/distfiles ... done.

==> PASV ... done.    ==> RETR gentoo-headers-2.6.11-7.tar.bz2 ...

No such file `gentoo-headers-2.6.11-7.tar.bz2'.

!!! Couldn't download gentoo-headers-2.6.11-7.tar.bz2. Aborting.

```

Ich habe jetzt die anderen Mirrors rausgemacht da ja das selbe  :Smile: 

----------

## ConiKost

```

livecd / # emerge --info

Portage 2.0.51.22-r3 (default-linux/x86/2005.1, gcc-3.3.5-20050130, glibc-2.3.4.20041102-r1, 2.6.12-gentoo-r10 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.12-gentoo-r10 i686 AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 3200+

Gentoo Base System version 1.6.13

dev-lang/python:     2.3.5-r2

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.11

sys-devel/autoconf:  [Not Present]

sys-devel/automake:  [Not Present]

sys-devel/binutils:  2.15.92.0.2-r10

sys-devel/libtool:   [Not Present]

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.11-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="i586-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-Os -march=pentium-mmx -mmmx -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i586-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/2/share/config /usr/kde/3/share/config /usr/share/config /var/qmail/control"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/gconf /etc/terminfo /etc/env.d"

CXXFLAGS="-Os -march=pentium-mmx -mmmx -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="autoconfig ccache distlocks sandbox sfperms strict"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://ftp.tu-clausthal.de/pub/linux/gentoo/ ftp://sunsite.informatik.rwth-aachen.de/pub/Linux/gentoo http://linux.rz.ruhr-uni-bochum.de/download/gentoo-mirror/ ftp://linux.rz.ruhr-uni-bochum.de/gentoo-mirror/ http://ftp.uni-erlangen.de/pub/mirrors/gentoo ftp://ftp.uni-erlangen.de/pub/mirrors/gentoo ftp://ftp.join.uni-muenster.de/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo ftp://ftp.wh2.tu-dresden.de/pub/mirrors/gentoo ftp://ftp.join.uni-muenster.de/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo http://mirrors.sec.informatik.tu-darmstadt.de/gentoo/ http://ftp-stud.fht-esslingen.de/pub/Mirrors/gentoo/ ftp://ftp-stud.fht-esslingen.de/pub/Mirrors/gentoo/ ftp://ftp.gentoo.mesh-solutions.com/gentoo/ http://pandemonium.tiscali.de/pub/gentoo/ ftp://pandemonium.tiscali.de/pub/gentoo/ ftp://ftp.rz.tu-bs.de/pub/mirror/ftp.gentoo.org/gentoo-distfiles/ http://gentoo.intergenia.de"

LINGUAS="de"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="x86 a52 aac aalib accessibility acl aim alsa apache2 apm audiofile bash-completion berkdb bmp bzip2 caps cdinstall cdparanoia crypt cups dedicated dio directfb doc dts dv dvd encode examples fbcon flac ftp gd gif gpm hal icq imap innodb jabber java javascript jpeg libcaca libg++ libwww lirc mad mikemod mmx mng mono mp3 mpeg msn mysql ncurses nls nocd nptl odbc ogg openal oscar pam pcmcia pdflib perl php png python quicktime readline recode samba sdl slang source spell ssl svg svga symlink szip tcpd tiff truetype unicode usb v4l vcd videos vorbis wifi win32codecs wmf xine xml xml2 xpm xvid yahoo zlib linguas_de userland_GNU kernel_linux elibc_glibc"

Unset:  ASFLAGS, CTARGET, LANG, LC_ALL, LDFLAGS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

```

Last edited by ConiKost on Tue Dec 20, 2005 10:41 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## NightDragon

Stellt sich nach wie vor die Frage wieso du die "not stable" verwendest.

----------

## ConiKost

 *NightDragon wrote:*   

> Stellt sich nach wie vor die Frage wieso du die "not stable" verwendest.

 

Wieso? Portage ist wieder zurück auf die aktuelle ... aber es bringt trotzdem keine Lösung.

----------

## amne

 *ConiKost wrote:*   

> 
> 
> sys-devel/autoconf:  [Not Present]
> 
> sys-devel/automake:  [Not Present]
> ...

 

Wtf?

Ausserdem bist du uns noch den Inhalt deiner /etc/portage/* files schuldig.

----------

## ConiKost

 *amne wrote:*   

>  *ConiKost wrote:*   
> 
> sys-devel/autoconf:  [Not Present]
> 
> sys-devel/automake:  [Not Present]
> ...

 

Hi, das ganze liegt gerade daran, weil ich von einer LiveCD boote! Und ich wollte eigentlich ers das Basis System installiert ... sprich da ist kein volles Gentoo drauf.

Ja, bitte:

package.use

sys-libs/glibc userlocales

package.unmask (wegne portage 2.1_pre1)

app-admin/eselect-compiler

----------

## NightDragon

Also langsam ist mir klar wieso Du so seltsame Meldungen erhaltest.

Ähm. Du haltest dich aber schon an den Standardweg oder?

----------

## ConiKost

 *NightDragon wrote:*   

> Also langsam ist mir klar wieso Du so seltsame Meldungen erhaltest.
> 
> Ähm. Du haltest dich aber schon an den Standardweg oder?

 

In wie weit Standardweg ? 

Meinst du das Handbuch? JA!

Nun weil ich will Stage1 machen. (ja ich weis dass es offiziel nicht supported wird!)

ABER, ich haber erst gestern eine Stage1 auf einem anderen Rechner Problemlos durchgeführt ... und das war ~x86 (komplett testing!)

----------

## amne

1) Wenn du eine Installation durchführst folge bitte der Installationsanleitung - da steht nichts davon, dass man eine unstable Version von portage verwenden soll.

2) Portage 2.1_pre1 benötigt eselect nicht.

3) Ob von Live-CD gebootet und ins chroot gewechselt oder nicht, die Files in /etc/portage/* gibt es ja offensichtlich schon.

4) Ich habe keine Ahnung warum dein System unstable Sachen wie eselect oder sys-kernel/linux-headers-2.6.11-r3 installieren will, deine /etc/portage/* Files sind nicht daran schuld (deshalb wollte ich sie auch sehen).

5) Aus deiner Problembeschreibung kann man leider die wirklich wichtigen Dinge nicht nachvollziehen - z.b. dass das System gerade erst installiert werden soll. Sei bitte etwas genauer und erwähne so Nebensächlichkeiten wie die gerade stattfindende Installation gleich von Anfang an. ;-)

6) Wie hast du Portage 2.1_pre1 eigentlich installiert?

7) Ich würde die Installation mit einem wirklichen stable System (siehe 1) durchführen, bin mir sehr sicher dass es dann funktioniert.

8) Und bitte mach eine Stage 3 Installation. Stage 1 wurde genau deshalb entfernt weil Leute, die sich damit nicht wirklich auskennen, aber mit ~arch Portage eine machen wollen, dann auf einmal obskure Probleme hatten.

----------

## ConiKost

Ok, dann nur eine Frage, darf ich den CHOST auf Stage3 wechseln ?

Die Files in /etc/portage habe ich angelegt!

Portage habe ich mit emerge -av portage installiert ...

[EDIT]

Achja und es ist die erste Stage1 Installation die NICHT geklappt hat ... sonst waren meine (mind. 20 die ich gemacht habe auf verschiedenen Rechnern) immer gelungen.

[EDIT2]

Wenn du in meine make.conf sehen würdest, habe ich explicit angegeben, dass ich stable will!

----------

## amne

 *ConiKost wrote:*   

> Ok, dann nur eine Frage, darf ich den CHOST auf Stage3 wechseln ?
> 
> 

 

Kommt drauf an, was willst du denn für einen CHOST haben? Und warum?

CBUILD soll man übrigens nicht setzen wenn ich mich nicht täusche.

 *ConiKost wrote:*   

> Portage habe ich mit emerge -av portage installiert ...
> 
> [EDIT2]
> 
> Wenn du in meine make.conf sehen würdest, habe ich explicit angegeben, dass ich stable will!

 

Und wie ist dann das unstable Portage auf den Rechner gekommen?

----------

## ConiKost

Hi!

1) Was ist CBUILD? Ist NICHT in meiner make.conf gesetzt!

2) Ich will i586-pc-linux-gnu haben! Aber x86 hat ja 386 ...3

3) Die HDD ist momentan im meinem AMD64 Rechner drin! Die soll nach dem Kompilieren rein in den P1 Rechner!

4) Tja emerge -av =portage-2.1_pre1 ... mehr habe ich nicht gemacht ...

----------

## nic0000

 *NightDragon wrote:*   

> A ja... ich bin übrigens in der SW-Test-Branche.

 

Mein Beileid  :Wink: 

 *NightDragon wrote:*   

> Glaub mir. und wenn das System 100% ident ist, hat das noch gar nix zu sagen. Wenn eine SW als "not stable" gekennzeichnet ist, darf man sich nicht wundern wenn sowas rauskommt, egal wie unlogisch es ist das der Fehler auftaucht.

 

Das hast du schön gesagt.

@ConiKost

Jetzt sind endlich die Gentoo-Götter wach  :Wink:  Ich war sowieso mit meinem Latein am Ende 

Viel Erfolg

----------

## NightDragon

Also ich würde 686 nehmen nicht 586

Und soweit ich mich erinnern kann gng eine Stage1 doch so:

1. von cd booten (oder sonst wo her booten)

2. platten einrichten

3. platten mounten

4. stagearchiv aus dem netz laden

5. das entpacken

6. compiler / make.conf einrichten

7. mirrorselect laufen lassen

8. resolv.conf kopieren

9. chrooten

10. emerge sync

11. export USE="-java"

12. cd usr/portage

13. scripts/bootstrap.sh -f

14. scripts/bootstrap.sh 

15. emerge sytem

16. unset USE

17. dann der ganze rest wie zeitzonen, grub usw...

jo so in etwa...

also ich kann mich nicht erinnern portage so installiert zu haben wie du

----------

## ConiKost

Hi!

Was hat 686 mit Pentium 1 zu tun?

Gar Nix! Dann würde doch gentoo garnicht mehr gehen! Pentium 1 ist max. 586!

Genau wie du es geschrieben hast. So mache ich eine Stage1 Installation  :Smile: 

----------

## NightDragon

Jope stimmt, fehler meinerseits... wobei es auch P1 varianten mit 686 gibt.

[EDIT]

 *ConiKost wrote:*   

> Genau wie du es geschrieben hast. So mache ich eine Stage1 Installation 

 

Glaub ich dir nicht, denn ich habe zu keinem Zeitpunkt  *ConiKost wrote:*   

> 4) Tja emerge -av =portage-2.1_pre1 ... mehr habe ich nicht gemacht ...

  - angegeben  :Wink: 

Und schau, eine kleine Abweichung vom Standard kann schon probs machen.

[/EDIT]

----------

## ConiKost

Janein ...

Den Pentium - Pro ... aber der ist vorallem auf 32-Bit ausgelegt ...

der P1 eher auf 16 Bit  :Smile: 

----------

## NightDragon

Also "ja"

ein jaein gibt es in der technik nicht  :Wink: 

Es gibt 0 und 1 und alles undefinierte ist ein  fehler *g*

Das erinnert mich an einen Streit vor 2 Wochen mit der Siemens...

*g* (und wers wissen will - die hatten voll unrecht)

----------

## amne

 *ConiKost wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 1) Was ist CBUILD? Ist NICHT in meiner make.conf gesetzt!
> 
> 

 

Ah ok, passt.

 *ConiKost wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 2) Ich will i586-pc-linux-gnu haben! Aber x86 hat ja 386 ...3
> 
> 3) Die HDD ist momentan im meinem AMD64 Rechner drin! Die soll nach dem Kompilieren rein in den P1 Rechner!
> ...

 

Ok, so gesehen macht das dann Sinn. Du solltest dann aber trotzdem der Anleitung folgen.  :Wink: 

 *ConiKost wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 4) Tja emerge -av =portage-2.1_pre1 ... mehr habe ich nicht gemacht ...

 

Das kann ich nicht ganz glauben, denn das sollte folgendes ergeben:

```
!!! All ebuilds that could satisfy "=portage-2.1_pre1" have been masked.

!!! One of the following masked packages is required to complete your request:

- sys-apps/portage-2.1_pre1 (masked by: ~x86 keyword)
```

----------

## ConiKost

Aber ich darf auf Stage3 den CHost ändern auf 586 ?

Naja komisch, falls es dich interessiert  :Smile:  Ich zieh dann gleich mal ne Stage3 drauf  :Smile: 

Wenn wir schon bei unstable sind  :Smile: 

Ne Idee wieso mein Testrechner (ist ein rechner speziell für gentoo ~x86) auf einmal mit KDE xorg 7 laden will ?

----------

## _ping

 *Quote:*   

> Aber ich darf auf Stage3 den CHost ändern auf 586 ? 

 

Normal darfst du bei Stage 3 den CHost nicht ändern.

Du kannst die Stage 3 Installation fertig machen, und dann den CHost ändern, musst dann aber eine 

```
emerge -e system 
```

machen

----------

## amne

 *ConiKost wrote:*   

> Aber ich darf auf Stage3 den CHost ändern auf 586 ?
> 
> Naja komisch, falls es dich interessiert  Ich zieh dann gleich mal ne Stage3 drauf 
> 
> 

 

Nein! Dann solltest du der Stage 1 Anleitung folgen.

Es gibt auch ein paar Wege den CHOST auf bestehenden Systemen zu wechseln (Meistens so 1-3 mal emerge -e system && emerge -e world), da ist aber nichts offiziell unterstützes dabei.

Nur solange du nur sagst, dass du Stage 1 machen willst, aber keinen Grund warum angibst wird dir jeder Stage 3 ans Herz legen.

Am sinnvollsten wäre es vermutlich wenn du dir deine eigene Stage 3 mit catalyst baust.  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## ConiKost

Ok, alles klar ...

Dann mache ich wie immer meine Stage1 ...

Ich wusste nicht, dass schon der chost wechsel grund genug ist.

Also soweit gut! Meine Stage1 rennt erstmal durch ... boostrap.sh ist fertig (ja komplett auf stable  :Smile:  )

Und nur ne Blöde frage ?

Welcher Stage1 Anleitung folgen wir eigentlich ?

Ich habe bisher immer bis zu einem Punkt gemacht, dann boostrap.sh und dannach emerge -e system.

Ist das etwa falsch? So habe ich bisher immer Stage1 gemacht.

----------

## amne

 *ConiKost wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ich wusste nicht, dass schon der chost wechsel grund genug ist.
> 
> 

 

IMO der einzige Grund für Stage 1.

 *ConiKost wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Welcher Stage1 Anleitung folgen wir eigentlich ?
> 
> 

 

Hoffentlich der offiziellen.

----------

## ConiKost

Yup!

Genau! Dieser anleitung bin ich gefolgt. Muss ich aber was am Script ändern? Ne, oder ?

----------

## NightDragon

Warum?

----------

